# Bonds



## 280IM

He hit 755 tonight!!! After he hits the next one will he then just leave?

Is there anyone else on the Gaints team?


----------



## wyogoose

Yank Yank is what I have to say about it. Hank and the Babe did it straight up the old school way with cheap bats and no roids. His record dont mean squat in my book. Not that it really matters though cause A-Rod will smoke it in a few years.


----------



## bandman

Sadly enough, the best record in sports looks to fit the category of water under the bridge outside of SF and it's pretty unfortunate. Remember how much more exciting the single season HR record chase was compared to this b4 the public steroids awareness era.

A-rod's chase will prove to be a lot more exciting and a lot less controversial on the other hand.


----------



## RIVER RATT

I got a glimps of something about Arod on espn a few days a go, that H. Consaco said he knows something we dont...Did anyone see what he said about Arod...Iam just glad football camps are opening up so we have some real news, and something to look forward to...


----------



## 280IM

If Consaco walked in a room I was in soaking wet, and said it was raining outside,I would go look outside to make sure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyogoose

280IM said:


> If Consaco walked in a room I was in soaking wet, and said it was raining outside,I would go look outside to make sure!!!!!!!!!


Now thats funny!!!


----------



## usmarine0352

If he beats the record, do they need to put an * (asterik) near his name to state Steroid enhanced numbers?

:******:


----------



## fox412

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

The Babe did it on HOT DOGS and BEER.

and Aaron did it with longevity and perseverance.

Hopefully someone will break it sooner than later


----------



## 280IM

fox412 said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> The Babe did it on HOT DOGS and BEER.
> 
> and Aaron did it with longevity and perseverance.
> 
> Hopefully someone will break it sooner than later


Do you think A-Rod will do it?


----------



## 280IM

fox412 said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> The Babe did it on HOT DOGS and BEER.
> 
> and Aaron did it with longevity and perseverance.
> 
> Hopefully someone will break it sooner than later


Do you think A-Rod will do it?


----------



## bandman

280IM said:


> Do you think A-Rod will do it?


It's a no-brainer he'll do it in 6-7 years at this pace; all things aside. It's been said he'll hit 800+ home runs before it's all said and done. 
Pujols will put up some big numbers also.


----------



## R y a n

bandman said:


> 280IM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think A-Rod will do it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a no-brainer he'll do it in 6-7 years at this pace; all things aside. It's been said he'll hit 800+ home runs before it's all said and done.
> Pujols will put up some big numbers also.
Click to expand...

no way... A Rod will never stay in the league for 5 more years.. he's a pretty boy who won't want to put his body thru the wear and tear. He'll likely finish out his current contract, sign a new extension this coming fall that is short and heavily front end loaded and walk away early..

He doesn't need the $$$.. he'd be crazy not to walk away before a major injury makes him stiff for the rest of his life.

Ryan



> Yankees opt to give A-Rod an ultimatum
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> BY MARK FEINSAND
> and BILL MADDEN
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/baseb ... tum-1.html
> 
> ST. PETERSBURG - The Yankees have a message for Alex Rodriguez: sign an extension before opting out of your contract, or don't sign with us at all.
> 
> A source told the Daily News that the Bombers have made it clear to A-Rod and his agent, Scott Boras, that they have no intention in taking part in a free-agent bidding war for the two-time American League MVP, and that if he chooses to opt out of his current contract and open the bidding to the rest of baseball, his days in pinstripes will be over.
> 
> Rodriguez has until 10 days after the World Series - Nov.10 at the latest - to opt out of the contract.
> 
> With the Texas Rangers, A-Rod's former team, set to contribute more than $30million to the $81 million that Rodriguez will make on the final three years of his current deal, the Yankees would be on the hook for that money if they were to sign him to a brand-new pact, as Texas would no longer be responsible for it should the contract be dissolved.
> 
> Rodriguez reiterated yesterday that he has no plans to negotiate a new deal during the season, setting up a potential showdown this fall between the Bombers and the third baseman.
> 
> The Yankees would like to discuss an extension with A-Rod during the season, a departure from their standard procedure, though sources say the team is also planning to talk to both Jorge Posada and Mariano Rivera, hoping to reach deals with both before they become free agents in the fall.
> 
> With the deadline in November, the two sides would have relatively little time to hammer out a deal before A-Rod opts out of the contract. They could negotiate once the Yankees' season is over, which could be as early as Oct.1, should the Bombers fall short of the postseason.
> 
> On Wednesday, Boras indicated that he had no plans to talk about a new contract for A-Rod before the end of the season, a stance Rodriguez seconded before last night's game at Tropicana Field.
> 
> "Like I've said all year, I think it's something we need to do at the end of the year," Rodriguez said. "I think it would be selfish on my part to talk about my contract status when our team desperately needs wins."
> 
> Rodriguez is hitting .317 with 31 homers and 87 RBI - both tops in the majors - re-establishing himself as one of the elite players in the game and putting himself in position to become the sport's first $30 million-a-year man this winter.
> 
> Privately, however, the Yankees have decided that they will not be used as a bargaining chip if A-Rod chooses to hit the open market. If the Yankees stick to their word, it would damage A-Rod's leverage with other teams to not have the Yankees involved.
> 
> Finding a team to shell out that cash might be hard, as sources around baseball don't believe that the Angels - considered by many to be the frontrunner if A-Rod opts out - will give him the money he wants. One source said that neither Angels manager Mike Scioscia nor GM Bill Stoneman is pushing to add Rodriguez.
> 
> It is also unclear whether the Cubs, White Sox or Dodgers would pony up the $180 million-to-$240 million it likely will take to land A-Rod, so the market could be a tough one without the Yankees involved.
> 
> When asked if he understood why the $30 million the Yankees are to receive from Texas would play a part in their side of the negotiations, A-Rod declined to address the issue.
> 
> "The whole business sense of things, that's something I leave up to the people upstairs," Rodriguez said. "My only concern is to play baseball and to play at a high level."
> 
> Rodriguez has said several times since spring training that his desire is to remain in New York, but his refusal to negotiate before the end of the season could effectively end his tenure in pinstripes, assuming he chooses to opt out of his deal.
> 
> "Alex has always said he's comfortable in New York," his agent, Scott Boras, told The News on Wednesday. "It doesn't mean he's not comfortable somewhere else, either."


----------



## bandman

That's coooky talk. A-rod is in it for the long haul and we all know his major goal is a ring. Like it or not, he's one of the biggest competitors in the sport and I really think he should get out of NY b/c him and Jeter don't belong on the same team. (A-rod doesn't belong in Jeter's spotlight and/or playing under the Yankee "captain".) He needs to establish himself elsewhere w/o so much media, but he likes the challenge so who knows?

I will guarantee he doesn't walk away before his time and we will always have this to look back on. Mark my words: he'll go down as the greatest home run hitter of all-time. He's got way too much pride to walk away from records in his grasp.

He does have all the money he, his kids, and their kids will ever need, but that still doesn't take away from his love of the game.

It's really easy for me to see A-rod equaling &/or surpassing Frank Thomas' longevity and the big hurt just hit the "500" club a month or two ago. Bonds called A-rod out very recently saying he's not as good as hitter as himself so that's plenty fuel added to the fire right there to trump him in the future.


----------



## 280IM

Is't Bond's former trainer still in jail?


----------



## bandman

Yup


----------



## Triple B

I do not agree with bond's "alleged" steroid use, but keep in mind that fields nowadays are longer, and pitchers are much better than back in Aarons and Ruth's days. the game in itself has changed dramatically and to put a player like Aaorn or Ruth in todays game would be ludacris. they would NOT be able to keep up with today's game. any athlete in any sport today would severly dominate a player from 30-40 years ago, purely because todays market for professional palyers calls for bigger, faster and stronger athletes. I'm sorry but the good ol' days are a tough comparison to the athletes of new.


----------



## Bobm




----------



## fox412

I agree with you to some extent Triple B but not fully. Mantle would still be a stud in todays game and so would many other players of the past. While I will agree that pitchers are better trained and managers go to the bullpen much quicker than they did in the past. I would also like to point out that there are many more teams and the talent is spread out. I would argue that the 4th and 5th starters from yesterdays teams are better than those starters today.

If fields are longer how can you explain why players hit more homeruns than they ever had before. I do feel the ball is much more lively than in the past. What is so cool about Ruth is the year that he hit 60. He himself hit more homeruns than over half the TEAMS in baseball.

Players are bigger and stronger than they used to be. I also feel if a guy that played in the past were born today he would also be bigger and stronger inherently due to better nutrition, lack of childhood diseases, superior training methods, ect. I do agree that if you went back in time and snagged Ruth and made him come here and try to play ball he would struggle. I do believe that if he where born today he would be a great player in his time.


----------



## 870 XPRS

fox412 said:


> If fields are longer how can you explain why players hit more homeruns than they ever had before.
> 
> Players are bigger and stronger than they used to be.


Answered your own question.......


----------



## fox412

thats a touch of a miss quote


----------



## snowhunter23

BONDS JUST BROKE THE RECORD....

What do u all think


----------



## 870 XPRS

Boooooo Yeahhh............

Now my Giants are only 12.5 out or so...........


----------



## R y a n

snowhunter23 said:


> BONDS JUST BROKE THE RECORD....
> 
> What do u all think


He's damn lucky he broke it at his home park... and not at Philly or Wrigley.. otherwise it might have been ugly to watch.

That being said.. Thank god it's finally done with.....And we now return you to your regularly scheduled brodcast

(ohh and it would be sweet justice if the Giants put him on waivers tomorrow. :wink: )

Ryan

.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

snowhunter23 said:


> BONDS JUST BROKE THE RECORD....
> 
> What do u all think


Hammering Hank will always be the record holder in my eyes. :wink:

Bonds is just another druggie! uke:


----------



## 280IM

Waivers HELL you should be sharing the same cell as his former trainer! uke: uke:


----------



## SiouxperDave25

756*


----------



## franchi

756*.......**........*****.........***********************


----------



## dosch

I'm glad it's over. More time to talk football now on ESPN!!


----------



## 280IM

dosch said:


> I'm glad it's over. More time to talk football now on ESPN!!


That's right!! time to talk about the Yankees winning the series,the Bills winning the Super Bowl,and USC winning the National Champenship!!


----------



## dosch

Lord only knows the bills deserve a ring! Then maybe my vikes will break the curse


----------



## Tracker21

Any ideas how much the ball will be sold for im guesing it will go for around 5.5 million.


----------



## jwdinius1

i glad barry did it, u know there is speculation he used steroids, do i think he did maybe, but how many pithcers he yanked bombs off used roids,also nomatter what people say, he was the greastest player b4 his "roids" and now just stapled the controversy shut
congrats barry


----------



## 280IM

jwdinius1 said:
 

> i glad barry did it, u know there is speculation he used steroids, do i think he did maybe, but how many pithcers he yanked bombs off used roids,also nomatter what people say, he was the greastest player b4 his "roids" and now just stapled the controversy shut
> congrats barry


You think it is ok to cheat? You think just quite talking about "roids" because so many may have taken them is ok? Why have any rules?


----------



## R y a n

Tracker21 said:


> Any ideas how much the ball will be sold for im guesing it will go for around 5.5 million.


It was estimated around $500,000 this morning...

Ryan


----------



## R y a n

jwdinius1 said:


> , he was the greastest player b4 his "roids" and now just stapled the controversy shut


 

are we watching the same sport?


----------



## Tracker21

Now way it will on go for 500,00 when Mark McGwire's historic 70th home run baseball sold at auction for $3 million.


----------



## R y a n

Tracker21 said:


> Now way it will on go for 500,00 when Mark McGwire's historic 70th home run baseball sold at auction for $3 million.


Nobody cares about this record really... there isn't near the excitement compared to McGwire's bomb.

Bonds himself said he didn't care about the ball and wished the guy well...

We'll see.. some fool will pay a million and realize the stupidness of his decision

Ryan


----------



## Tracker21

Regardless of what has gone on this ball is one of the most significant balls to have ever left a bat MLB history.


----------



## RIVER RATT

The bills win the superbowl, dream on...USC has the best chance to win a championship, but will come up short...Count on someone from the big12 being in that championship game...


----------



## 280IM

RIVER RATT said:


> The bills win the superbowl, dream on...USC has the best chance to win a championship, but will come up short...Count on someone from the big12 being in that championship game...


From the Big 12 in the championship game that is dreaming!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIVER RATT

In the past 7 championship games a big 12 team has played in 5 of them...Oklahoma (3) nebraska and texas each with (1)...Thats no dream, thats facts...I dont see OU or TX going away any time soon, with Demarco murry, and Colt mcoy on the side lines...Only three more weeks until kick off...


----------



## 280IM

I am aware of the Big 12 as I have been a member of the Nebr Extra Point Club for many years. Have land and lived in Ne for 50 years and attendented many games. After Tom left so did Cornhusker football.
Now it is a team of DUI's and lack of charactor.


----------

